# Kate Strother,,whats all this about?



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Old news.

Poof.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

March 2-2011 is old? guess im just slow


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> http://www.cdapress.com/records/public_records/article_6926ac6a-0338-5579-ac81-eb85c75a690f.html
> 
> Ron Thomas et al., v. Kate Strother et al., was awarded judgment of $288,119.16.
> 
> ...



:dontknow:


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Old. See ya!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who knows, didn't take long for the defenders to show up, but likewise I don't think something that happened a couple of weeks back to be considered old news. It's public record.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

care to let us slow ones in on it,,,oh great one

a judgment of $288,119.16 ,, take me a few weeks to forget that


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

I am on the team that knows nothing.......again......damn


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

idk


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

It's nothing new, and it's not going to be here long. 
NOTHING NEW TO WORRY ABOUT. 
Two other threads were started and like this one, will be removed.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Was posted last week for about a second before it got pulled.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

care to place a bet?


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> http://www.cdapress.com/records/public_records/article_6926ac6a-0338-5579-ac81-eb85c75a690f.html
> 
> Ron Thomas et al., v. Kate Strother et al., was awarded judgment of $288,119.16.
> 
> ...


:moviecorn


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

In before its gone. The freaky part is you probably spend all day looking for weird things to post.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

It's public record ,,cant see why you think it will be pulled! i dont know a thing about it,,i just know the name and its archery related.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Who the hell is Ron thomas??*


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That is some serious money for a civil suit. Maybe a car accident settlement?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> That is some serious money for a civil suit. Maybe a car accident settlement?


:dontknow:


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Holy cow, boy mention the name Strother and watch some people's bunghole tighten up so much it sucks their underwear in......


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Who the hell is Ron thomas??*



Didnt he start Wendys


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> Holy cow, boy mention the name Strother and watch some people's bunghole tighten up so much it sucks their underwear in......


That right there is funny!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

op27 said:


> Didnt he start Wendys


That was Dave Thomas.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

op27 said:


> Didnt he start Wendys


*Nope that was Dave...May he Rest in peace *


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

From what i gather Ron Thomas is a wealthy doctor from Texas who was a big investor in Elite. Since Elite was in Kate's name she was the one that got sued for taking the money and basically running. It was a case of investor fraud looks like.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

It is what it is...


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

could care less. i get so tired of hearing about the strothers.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I didnt realize Kate was that tied into Elite.I thought Kevin had just been a designer was all.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> From what i gather Ron Thomas is a wealthy doctor from Texas who was a big investor in Elite. Since Elite was in Kate's name she was the one that got sued for taking the money and basically running. It was a case of investor fraud looks like.


LOL


get ready for it...

pre-poof.

Watch statements like that...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

not a clue


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Pre-Poof ......... I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Drama


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

"Pre-Lockdown"........page 2


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Rob Thomas the singer?:smile:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

still here


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> From what i gather Ron Thomas is a wealthy doctor from Texas who was a big investor in Elite. Since Elite was in Kate's name she was the one that got sued for taking the money and basically running. It was a case of investor fraud looks like.


 :behindsof


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

GULP!!! :mg:

ukey:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

redruff said:


> Rob Thomas the singer?:smile:




:set1_rolf2:


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

So I can check back later.


----------



## BIGONESLURK (Sep 18, 2007)

i am in


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Now thats some dirty laundry.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Karbon said:


> Old news.
> 
> Poof.


I would not call March 2nd old news.


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks and sounds interesting. Im game...


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh the drama. I wouldn't go near those two with your money.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

In before it's gone.:smile:


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh boy, someone pass the kool-aid....


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I hope this does not affect the stability of K&K archery. I'm sure she's doing quite well (financially) and is prepared for life's crotch kickers.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Who the hell is Ron thomas??*


*Lead singer of "Match Box Twenty"?????*

Had to put some fun spirit in this thread.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

That's a lot of money (over a quarter mill) I wish them the best and hope they get through this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

TOOL said:


> I hope this does not affect the stability of K&K archery.


x 2


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

New news to me... Got the link saved before it ''poofed''...

I have very little interest in Strother bows let alone their lives...

I just love how some fish cant help but follow the school though...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

1955 said:


> Oh the drama. I wouldn't go near those two with your money.


 Im sorry but that is funny stuff right there....


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> That's a lot of money (over a quarter mill) I wish them the best and hope they get through this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a thought...what if the person that was awarded the money, really got ripped off for much, much more and ONLY settled for the amount awarded??? We don't know the details...yet. So, just from the track record of these two...I'd bet that "Ron" lost out in the deal.

Also, just because he was awarded that money, doesn't always mean he'll get it. Now the hard part begins...collecting.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

TOOL said:


> I hope this does not affect the stability of K&K archery.


Stability??? What stability?


----------



## a627tqt (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel so naughty posting on this soon to be removed thread.

Wonder how this will effect K&K??? I know a guy who bought one. At least he already got it.....


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

What is k&K? Man am i out of the loop!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

1955 said:


> Stability??? What stability?


Future stability. While I don't have one of their bows or plan to in the foreseeable future, I enjoy seeing a thriving archery industry, and hope my fellow archers who did purchase one are happy with their purchase for years to come.:smile:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

1955 said:


> Just a thought...what if the person that was awarded the money, really got ripped off for much, much more and ONLY settled for the amount awarded??? We don't know the details...yet. So, just from the track record of these two...I'd bet that "Ron" lost out in the deal.
> 
> Also, just because he was awarded that money, doesn't always mean he'll get it. Now the hard part begins...collecting.


I hear you there man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

TREBORYERF said:


> What is k&K? *It's nothing...just an AT thang.*Man am i out of the loop!


No you're not.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Its 7:38pm and the thread is still going. LOL


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I bet Karbon has hit the ''report'' button 10 times...

Good job posting it to ArcheryAddix...


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

4:41 and still going.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

7 46 and still ticking


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

poof?????


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

You are one gutsy guy because archeryaddix is the biggest Kevin Strothers love fest Ive ever seen.I have nothing against K&K in any way.Im just saying archeryaddix is full of people who have pics or little KS boudha dolls they worship at home,its insane.You probably have an assination attempt being planned on you right now.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

In all honesty this thread isnt uncalled for. Just in the wrong place. More ''suited'', pardon the pun, for the PRM forum....


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

As long as I get my bow, all is good.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

rand_98201 said:


> You are one gutsy guy because archeryaddix is the biggest Kevin Strothers love fest Ive ever seen.I have nothing against K&K in any way.Im just saying archeryaddix is full of people who have pics or little KS boudha dolls they worship at home,its insane.You probably have an assination attempt being planned on you right now.


*I just jumped on there as a guest...Seems like its a K&K/strothers forum....I dont reckon they would take to kindly to a Elite fanboy like myself..Weird how that works huh?*


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

not trying to stir the pot how come the kk threads are gone i want to know more about the bow


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I just jumped on there as a guest...Seems like its a K&K/strothers forum....I dont reckon they would take to kindly to a Elite fanboy like myself..Weird how that works huh?*


Your slightly wrong, while yes is it full of K & K threads there are threads about Elite and Strother Archery as well... Where all opinions are welcome and you can tell the truth about how you feel about an archery product.


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

The Bows are great!!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

deepfried said:


> i bet karbon has hit the ''report'' button 10 times...
> 
> Good job posting it to archeryaddix...


i bet he has !!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> That's a lot of money (over a quarter mill) I wish them the best and hope they get through this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Investor fraud is very serious. I hope they don't bail and escape this one like her other half has done before.



DeepFried said:


> New news to me... Got the link saved before it ''poofed''...
> 
> I have very little interest in Strother bows let alone their lives...
> 
> I just love how some fish cant help but follow the school though...


There is no connection here to Strother bows.



1955 said:


> Just a thought...what if the person that was awarded the money, really got ripped off for much, much more and ONLY settled for the amount awarded??? We don't know the details...yet. So, just from the track record of these two...I'd bet that "Ron" lost out in the deal.
> 
> Also, just because he was awarded that money, doesn't always mean he'll get it. Now the hard part begins...collecting.


Who knows what the amount was. I don't think (don't know for sure either) that this is a civil case so they can't move to another state again to escape yet another judgement. :doh:


----------



## AnotherStrother (Dec 11, 2010)

:moviecorn


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

is this why they have disapeared or are they busy


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

Used to be a guy on here that just got all gooey when talking about this Kevin guy,ya'll must have pissed him off big time,I think he was hardcorehunter or something like that.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

TREBORYERF said:


> Used to be a guy on here that just got all gooey when talking about this Kevin guy,ya'll must have pissed him off big time,I think he was hardcorehunter or something like that.


Karbon?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

TREBORYERF said:


> Used to be a guy on here that just got all gooey when talking about this Kevin guy,ya'll must have pissed him off big time,I think he was hardcorehunter or something like that.


HCH... Yeah he made sure the Elite forum knew he had a Strother...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> HCH... Yeah he made sure the Elite forum knew he had a Storther...


*How did that work out for him?He get banned or such?*


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

DeepFried said:


> HCH... Yeah he made sure the Elite forum knew he had a Storther...


Oh yeah, almost forgot about him.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its still here.


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

I am wondering a couple of things.

1) Why would this be pulled? I don't think anything bad has been said.
2) What' the chances of there being 2 Kate strothers in the world? If we don't know what it's about maybe it's not the one we think.
3)In the know, if you are then why not just post what you know instead of dragging a pointless thread even longer.

I am always interested in what's happening in the archery world. So my curiosity is merely for info and has no bearing on what I spend my money on.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> That's a lot of money (over a quarter mill) I wish them the best and hope they get through this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DeepFried said:


> New news to me... Got the link saved before it ''poofed''...
> 
> I have very little interest in Strother bows let alone their lives...
> 
> I just love how some fish cant help but follow the school though...





spmnlvr said:


> I am wondering a couple of things.
> 
> 1) Why would this be pulled? I don't think anything bad has been said.
> 2) What' the chances of there being 2 Kate strothers in the world? If we don't know what it's about maybe it's not the one we think.
> ...


To answer (2) It is the correct Kate Strother. She originally owned Elite and the defendant Ron Thomas was the major investor in Elite at that time. It was a case of investor fraud.


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

DeepFried said:


> HCH... Yeah he made sure the Elite forum knew he had a Strother...


Yea that was him! What happened to him,ya'll must have not made him feel the love.


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you AR&BOW


----------



## apg1981 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Who the hell is Ron thomas??*


The guy from Matchbox 20...... oh wait, that was Rob Thomas, LMAO!!!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

apg1981 said:


> The guy from Matchbox 20...... oh wait, that was Rob Thomas, LMAO!!!!


*That was kinda funny the 1st time someone posted it...the 3rd time..Not so much*


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

For the record, I do not know anything more than what was posted by the OP. As for posting it on AA, why not? That is the website Kate participates on in regards to K&K Archery. I think it is a fair question to ask if/how this will affect the company.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

going going gone


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *That was kinda funny the 1st time someone posted it...the 3rd time..Not so much*


lmao...i just peeeeeed myself!!!


----------



## backstrap steve (Feb 27, 2008)

Gone???????


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> For the record, I do not know anything more than what was posted by the OP. As for posting it on AA, why not? That is the website Kate participates on in regards to K&K Archery. I think it is a fair question to ask if/how this will affect the company.


Very true. So long as it's not just rumors, but actual "for the public" postings in a newspaper (not that I trust anything else that they print), that should be perfectly fine for the general archery consumption.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

ursonvs said:


> could care less. i get so tired of hearing about the strothers.


But yet you felt the need to click on a thread titled "Kate Strother, whats this all about".

c'mon now...admit it...you love the drama.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> But yet you felt the need to click on a thread titled "Kate Strother, whats this all about".
> 
> c'mon now...admit it...you love the drama.


It's like a train wreck...or Charlie Sheen, Lindsay Lohan. You just can't help but be curious about it...and the people that LOVE getting it.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

901 eastern time


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

TOOL said:


> I hope this does not affect the stability of K&K archery.




"Stability" is a fluid concept with some people.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

huntin_addict said:


> Holy cow, boy mention the name Strother and watch some people's bunghole tighten up so much it sucks their underwear in......


That's funny don't care who you are!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

1955 said:


> It's like a train wreck...or Charlie Sheen, Lindsay Lohan. You just can't help but be curious about who they're screwing over next...and the people that LOVE getting it.


I know...
You really DON"T want to look, but you just can't help it. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Let's see:
Archery related: CHECK
Documented source of information: CHECK
Personal Attack: NOPE
Hearsay: NOPE
Public information: CHECK
Thread stays: CHECK


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Ole Karbon really does get his panties in a wad doesn't he. Funny. 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

This is very old news, the judgment is from Elite, the debt was to be assumed when Kate sold Elite to J2 but never was paid.

The judgment has been in effect for a few years.

Just for all of you , there was no money exchanged when J2 bought Elite, just debt was assumed, most which was never paid by J2.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Doc said:


> Let's see:
> Archery related: CHECK
> Documented source of information: CHECK
> Personal Attack: NOPE
> ...


*Thats what im talkin about...Keep it clean folks.We dont want this one going the way of the chris brackett *


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just for all of you , there was no money exchanged when J2 bought Elite, just debt was assumed, most which was never paid by J2.


Kevin thanks for the input and clarifying. :thumb:


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is very old news, the judgment is from Elite, the debt was to be assumed when Kate sold Elite to J2 but never was paid.
> 
> The judgment has been in effect for a few years.
> 
> Just for all of you , there was no money exchanged when J2 bought Elite, just debt was assumed, most which was never paid by J2.


So, I'm assuming by your statement and the posting in the paper, that Kate still owes the money?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is very old news, the judgment is from Elite, the debt was to be assumed when Kate sold Elite to J2 but never was paid.
> 
> The judgment has been in effect for a few years.
> 
> Just for all of you , there was no money exchanged when J2 bought Elite, just debt was assumed, most which was never paid by J2.


*So is that saying the current owners of Elite Archery etc....Are whom had been ordered to pay the debt...*


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

oh boy kapow


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

its about kate strother


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Why are there soooo many people who want this thread to die? If this was a bowtech thread, they would be saying, LIVE.


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

1955 said:


> So, I'm assuming by your statement and the posting in the paper, that Kate still owes the money?


What kevin is saying is that J2 assumed the debt in the transaction but never paid the debt, so so the investor sued kate trying to recoup the money owed by J2.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

stubborn said:


> What kevin is saying is that J2 assumed the debt in the transaction but never paid the debt, so so the investor sued kate trying to recoup the money owed by J2.


 *So your saying J2 didnt pay or J2 didnt pay after court ordered?*


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

1955 said:


> Just a thought...what if the person that was awarded the money, really got ripped off for much, much more and ONLY settled for the amount awarded??? We don't know the details...yet. So, just from the track record of these two...I'd bet that "Ron" lost out in the deal.
> 
> Also, just because he was awarded that money, doesn't always mean he'll get it. Now the hard part begins...collecting.


Terrible isnt it. get awarded the money, but yet may never see the money...


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

PennArcher88 said:


> Terrible isnt it. get awarded the money, but yet may never see the money...


When lawyers run the show, they'll find a way to get you back for more.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> ttt


ohh you just made me laugh


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

lets see a picture of this Kate.....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

What happened was Karbon thought this thread would be pulled because its not a positive thread about the Strothers...

So what happened next. Everyone played at the thought of posting before it ''poofed''...

But Karbon was 100 percent incorrect via Docs post.

As long as it is kept clean and free of personal attacks it will stay. Which it should.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Feelings hurt,no. I dont know them. I dont like tabloid type stuff. Dont care about Justin Beiber,Tiger Woods, or Kate Strothers legal battles.


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *So your saying J2 didnt pay or J2 didnt pay after court ordered?*


From what I have read J2 didnt pay a debt they agreed to assume and pay when they bought elite.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

1955 said:


> So, I'm assuming by your statement and the posting in the paper, that Kate still owes the money?


et al means others, so she is not solely the one being sued, your other post got deleted so i answered this one..


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

"*I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!*" Brick Tamland, Anchor Man: The Legend of Ron Burgundy. (2004)


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a guess but if she was found liable it means that the passing of debt with the sale of the company was not contractually legit therefore they still owe.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

stubborn said:


> From what I have read J2 didnt pay a debt they agreed to assume and pay when they bought elite.



J2 did do not acquire the investors debt just what Kevin & Kate owed them. I doubt J2 would have ever assumed the debt and if they did it would of been pasted to Peter Crawford when he bought Elite.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

AR&BOW said:


> J2 did do not acquire the investors debt just what Kevin & Kate owed them. I doubt J2 would have ever assumed the debt and if they did it would of been pasted to Peter Crawford when he bought Elite.


*I was thinking thats how it was..But i was not sure...Thanks*


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

TREBORYERF said:


> What is k&K? Man am i out of the loop!


Me to, I know there was elite then strotherbut I havent heard of k and k. I am assuming it stands for kevin and kate?????


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

J2 did not aquire the investors debt... Just what Kevin and Kate owed them.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

If it's PUBLIC record it isn't anyone's PRIVATE life anymore.

:izza:


robbbinhoodx said:


> do you like bringing up peoples private life in a public forum? whether or not it's public record it's not my business!


----------



## brett T (Jan 9, 2011)

Boy am i glad that archery is not my life sounds like its hard to hold a job in it.:mg::mg:
Does K&K give a life time warenty just wondering I am Interested in there new bows. Thanks


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Who cares? I thought women and their soap operas where bad. Kevin has made a great bow everywhere he has been. Everybody has some skeletons in the closet, but some might be better at hiding them than others. What I would like to know is how did this even come up? Was someone looking for dirt on the Strothers? I mean you almost have to be searching the net for it, just so you can come to AT and say "oh my gosh did you see what so and so did?. I guess some people just love the DRAMA.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

RCValley said:


> Who cares? I thought women and their soap operas where bad. Kevin has made a great bow everywhere he has been. Everybody has some skeletons in the closet, but some might be better at hiding them than others. What I would like to know is how did this even come up? Was someone looking for dirt on the Strothers? I mean you almost have to be searching the net for it, just so you can come to AT and say "oh my gosh did you see what so and so did?. I guess some people just love the DRAMA.


Some closets are overflowing with skeletons and they can't shut the door. Others just have a skeleton or two buried in the back of the closet.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Ron was a big investor pre-J2. When Kevin lost Elite to J2 due to debt he never repaid his investors...


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

AR&BOW said:


> J2 did do not acquire the investors debt just what Kevin & Kate owed them. I doubt J2 would have ever assumed the debt and if they did it would of been pasted to Peter Crawford when he bought Elite.


Only if pete agreed to assume the prior debt from elite in the transaction, otherwise the debt falls back on J2 who did agree to assume the debt from kate strother.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

robbbinhoodx said:


> do you like bringing up peoples private life in a public forum? whether or not it's public record it's not my business!


 *You clicked on the thread an read it...RIGHT?*




op27 said:


> If you ask a guy to explain something, then why would you delete the answer?


:dontknow::dontknow:



garrickt said:


> Wow, it's so sad that I just wasted 10 minutes of my life reading this. I should know better. I am ashamed of myself. The Strothers makes some really nice bows, and have for a long time, that's all I care about.


*The strothers???? They both are bow engineers now?When did that happen?*


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

wait a minute, can someone clarify something for me...is Rob Thomas the lead singer of Matchbox 20 or J2? dang, I'm confused lol


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

interesting


----------



## jonas111 (Nov 27, 2009)

TLB2 said:


> interesting


Not Really.


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Seriously, I think AT is becoming more of a reality posting forum rather than an archery forum. Kinda sucks, interesting, but sucks.


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I just want to know when their websites gonna be up and running.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i know you guys will dig up some more info today...thanks for all the reply's so far.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

As to being able to collect on this court ordered judgement the only way to avoid payment would be bankruptcy(not saying that the strothers are or will)or moving so as to avoid enforcement or being served with the judgement.

Having worked in law enforcement with a sheriffs department I have had to serve many.many court ordered attachments on assets that included bank accounts,real estate ,autos,pay checks,personal property and even business assets.

Would be easy enough to prove assets in this case due to the new bow company they formed,payments recieved ,etc.

Maybe they have enough cash on hand to write the check & move on & put this behind them?:set1_thinking::dontknow:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

elk ivory said:


> As to being able to collect on this court ordered judgement the only way to avoid payment would be bankruptcy(not saying that the strothers are or will)or moving so as to avoid enforcement or being served with the judgement.
> 
> Having worked in law enforcement with a sheriffs department I have had to serve many.many court ordered attachments on assets that included bank accounts,real estate ,autos,pay checks,personal property and even business assets.
> 
> ...


 Or maybe that's why they are working there butts off trying to sell some bows.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Or maybe that's why they are working there butts off trying to sell some bows.


Thats Great!

Hope they can, best to clear this up asap so it doesn't hold up their progress.

For sure a bump in the road for a small start up business,get it out of the way & move on and build and sell bows!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

What does this Thread have to do with "Archers helping Archers"? Does this help you shoot better?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"I love children and dogs. Especially when they fight amongst themselves." W. C. Fields
Ol' W. C. would love some of these threads. :shade:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

brett T said:


> Boy am i glad that archery is not my life sounds like its hard to hold a job in it.:mg::mg:
> Does K&K give a life time warenty just wondering I am Interested in there new bows. Thanks


Yes K&K does offer a lifetime warranty on their bows, and they also offer a transferrable lifetime warranty for a fee of $50.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

1955 said:


> I would like to see...just once, someone who says that they don't care about something so deeply...not post anything at all. No wait, that won't work either.
> 
> How about this. If you really don't care, don't post. So by your own logic...you do care, you do care!



Nothing at all....


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

*Settlement*



Ib4Hoyt said:


> http://www.cdapress.com/records/public_records/article_6926ac6a-0338-5579-ac81-eb85c75a690f.html
> 
> Ron Thomas et al., v. Kate Strother et al., was awarded judgment of $288,119.16.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

This really should be moved to the ArcheryTalk WOMEN section.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

ToddB said:


> This really should be moved to the ArcheryTalk WOMEN section.




Haha....I agree.

Someone has too much time on their hands....


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

ToddB said:


> This really should be moved to the ArcheryTalk WOMEN section.


i guess i can start one there..you think the girls need to see it too?


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

big buck3 said:


> I just want to know when their websites gonna be up and running.


Hard to believe they can build bows but they can't put a website together. They would sell more bows if they had a website.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Billincamo said:


> Hard to believe they can build bows but they can't put a website together. *They would sell more bows if they had a website.*



I agree.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

I had no idea why I was reading these posts, but I now realize I find myself chuckling all morning long. Interesting to watch the marketing of new products with the use of websites, blogs, and social media...that is not going so well.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, for a minute I thought I was logged on to the "Days of our Lives" fan page. Lol


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Doc said:


> Let's see:
> Archery related: CHECK
> Documented source of information: CHECK
> Personal Attack: NOPE
> ...


Previous thread on this subject met all of above: CHECK
Previous thread pulled faster than it could get 7 posts in: CHECK.
Kevin's posts removed: CHECK

Although I have seen several personal attacks already in this thread.:wink:


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

link06 said:


> Wow, for a minute I thought I was logged on to the "Days of our Lives" fan page. Lol


LMAO...there I go peeing myself again....DAMMITT!!!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

footindave said:


> Kevin addressed this last night explaining what really happened and the the mods erased his posting, things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! this thread stays open but kevins post deleted ????? care to explain mods???


Kevin's original post are gone, but they are still shown in post # 101, 102 and 103. I know most people have probably seen them there, just posting for the ones who may be looking for his posts and can't locate them.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Where's old Karbon??


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont understand instead of *****ing about how much you hate this thread people just dont look at it, go somewhere else .......


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

bro.betterley said:


> The Bows are great!!


Tell that to all the guys that bought an SR-71 Long Draw. Kevin was gone before the cams were ever right. Lost me as a customer forever.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Mods aren't the only ones who can delete... the poster themselves can delete their own. Maybe a Mod did do it but I do believe a Mod quoted Kevin in Post #101... if a Mod did the deleting why not posts 101-103?

Unfortunately, whether the Strothers deserve it or not... whether it was earned or not... their perceived reputations are not good right now. I am not talking about Kevin's talent at engineering... their collective reputation as people has taken a beating, the perception that a lot of folks have for them as people is not a good one.

As most of us know, perception is reality to those who perceive it as such, whether that perception is real or not... 

This reminds me of star athletes, your talent takes you farther then your character can keep you... talent is undeniable but character looks questionable.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

footindave said:


> Kevin addressed this last night explaining what really happened and the the mods erased his posting, things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! this thread stays open but kevins post deleted ????? care to explain mods???


+1 I don't get either.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

All i know is that if you like being on this site i wouldnt question the doings of the moderators...

Remember this is an open forum and people are free to speak openly wIthin the rules.

Im againest most every form of censorship and that includes this thread. Just my opinion.

If you dont think the Mods are watching this thread you are naive....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

footindave said:


> Kevin addressed this last night explaining what really happened and the the mods erased his posting, things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! this thread stays open but kevins post deleted ????? care to explain mods???


They dont have to explain anything to you or anyone else. Why would you even think they did???


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Who cares?[/QUOTE]


You do why would you have clicked on the thread if you didn't?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

FIB said:


> Where's old Karbon??


He ''Poofed''...







Karbon said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> get ready for it...
> ...


The thread is still here and going strong. Taken the ''high road'' Karbon??? I probably wouldnt have posted again either after that....


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

gkonduris said:


> I see all my posts were removed but the slanderous posts still exist. *They claim there is proof of investor fraud but can't prove it *and the mods allow this to happen.
> 
> What is Martin afraid of or why is he so pissed off at Kate and Kevin so much to conduct a witch hunts with his cronies?


There was enough proof to get a 288K judgement???


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> I explained it last night in a post. You must have missed it. Page 4 i think...


And who are you to know so many facts? Just wondering


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

bro.betterley said:


> And who are you to know so many facts? Just wondering


Doesnt really matter who i am. Believe it or dont believe it... But its fact.


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Doesn't really matter who i am. Believe it or don't believe it... But its fact.


I never expressed either way, but to say you know is pretty strong language, I mean I would have to be a close friend or relative to the parties involved, or a fool to say I CAN PROVE SOMETHING


----------



## crow3k (Feb 15, 2011)

HC Archery said:


> *Lead singer of "Match Box Twenty"?????*
> 
> Had to put some fun spirit in this thread.




i'll bite who's "Match Box Twenty?"


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

bro.betterley said:


> I never expressed either way, but to say you know is pretty strong language, I mean I would have to be a close friend or relative to the parties involved, or a fool to say I CAN PROVE SOMETHING


Dont take my posts personal. I dont mean to come across as a jerk. I honestly am not going to say how i know where the suit came from. I have no reason to lie about it at all. I dont play that crap...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is a waste of server space. This is old news. Goes back to '09. Let it go. This thread should be deleted. There is so much defamation of character, lies and misinformation going on here its not cool. Just because Kevin and Kate Strother were forced to no longer be sponsors of this site its ok? . . . Ridiculous 

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like she did something wrong or breached a contract - they dont hand out Judgments of that size for nothing. Anyone have any real details ? Copy of the actual Judgment ? A copy of the actual Judgment would put it all to bed and answer everyone's questions.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

It is because of all the drama associated with Elite/Strother/K&K that I will never even look at one of their bows. I know that Elite and Strother have nothing to do with either Kevin or Kate Strother, but the taint is there. A shame that such a talented designer as Mr. Strother can't seem to find his niche and stay put.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is still here... amazing!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

DenCMSC said:


> It is because of all the drama associated with Elite/Strother/K&K that I will never even look at one of their bows. I know that Elite and Strother have nothing to do with either Kevin or Kate Strother, but the taint is there. A shame that such a talented designer as Mr. Strother can't seem to find his niche and stay put.


That is kind of a silly position to take IMO.
While you're at it you better include Bowtech in your "avoid" list. They've got the "taint" on em too.
Sad part is you are missing out on some of the best bows in the world (Elite).


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for the input guys,,can anyone get a copy of the actually judgment ?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

The mods are cleaning it up i believe. There was a page 7 and now its gone. Good job Mods!!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Wouldn't the judgement be part of public record where it was issued? I'm sure there are attorneys on here that would know how to obtain the info?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

gkonduris said:


> They need to clean your crap up.......Bad job Mods!!
> 
> Big guy when the parties being slandered can't address what your stating.........



So there wasn't a 288K judgement entered against her/them?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I welcome someone to address what im stating. I doubt the Mods would have an issue with that??

And yes im a big guy. Im not afraid to post the truth. If i was unsure of it id have never posted....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

mez said:


> So there wasn't a 288K judgement entered against her/them?


Yes there was. From Ron Thomas. A former investor in Elite prior to J2 taking over. J2 didnt ''buy'' Elite from Kevin... They just agreed to take over his debts. So the investors that gave Kevin money were left empty handed....


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

mez said:


> So there wasn't a 288K judgement entered against her/them?


I never stated there wasn't..........Just stating why they aren't given the chance to comment. These guys know Kate has been banned from here but yet are slandering her without a chance to hear their side.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> I welcome someone to address what im stating. I doubt the Mods would have an issue with that??
> 
> And yes im a big guy. Im not afraid to post the truth. If i was unsure of it id have never posted....


Go to AA then and address it with Kate since she's banned from here......Big Guy.......


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

7 pages and this is still alive? WOW


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

gkonduris said:


> Go to AA then and address it with Kate since she's banned from here......Big Guy.......


What do i need to address?? The fact that im posting what happened?? Whats the issue little guy???


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Yes there was. From Ron Thomas. A former investor in Elite prior to J2 taking over. J2 didnt ''buy'' Elite from Kevin... They just agreed to take over his debts. So the investors that gave Kevin money were left empty handed....


Kevin did not own Elite. He was a contractor. 

Kate was involved in legalities with Elite.

All of your posts are BS.

Get your facts straight before you blow smoke.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Kevin did not own Elite. He was a contractor.
> 
> Kate was involved in legalities with Elite.
> 
> ...


LOL... Word it however you want. I stand my ground on what i posted. Its the real deal Holyfield... Here comes the KS army to the rescue... I posted valid information to the thread and i get attacked??? Lol. Some of you cant tell your butt from a crater on the moon. Or your just in denial.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> I dont understand instead of *****ing about how much you hate this thread people just dont look at it, go somewhere else .......




You lead......we will follow


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

i posted what the lawsuit was all about... The info is here...

Im washing my hands of this thread now....


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

huntin_addict said:


> Holy cow, boy mention the name Strother and watch some people's bunghole tighten up so much it sucks their underwear in......


LOL!...
Hey...I really dont know either...probably dont care either.....
Just the same
WHAT?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

:happy1:
:gossip::gossip::argue::argue::deadhorse

i think i enjoy these threads more than the broadhead bashing threads.

Tony


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Just to add a little video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7-6YubuS4


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

This thread is the equivalent of some bored housewife watching "All my Children".....Im going back to work where I belong!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

gkonduris said:


> I never stated there wasn't..........Just stating why they aren't given the chance to comment. These guys know Kate has been banned from here but yet are slandering her without a chance to hear their side.


J2, Ron Thomas, et al aren't here commenting either are they? We haven't heard their side either. We know there was a judgement awarded against Kate, someone proved investment fraud to a judge.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

gkonduris said:


> Go to AA then and address it with Kate since she's banned from here......Big Guy.......


Alright - could somebody tell me what "AA" is besides the popular support group. PM me if you have to as I'd imagine it's another archery forum.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> i posted what the lawsuit was all about... The info is here...
> 
> Im washing my hands of this thread now....


 Kevin posted what the lawsuit was about also. Seems they owe some money to an investor back in the early days of Elite. So they pay what the owe and move on with K&K archery. Seems they know have more incentive to sell more bows.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

aj wright said:


> Agreed... poor job here.


Isn't that a two way street?


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's sort of funny to see all the guys whining seems to have the letters K&K in their signature somewhere. Mindless sheep


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tapout155 said:


> It's sort of funny to see all the guys whining seems to have the letters K&K in their signature somewhere. Mindless sheep


This coming from a guy with a strother avatar . . .

I am sorry was there a strother in your signature too?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

mez said:


> So there wasn't a 288K judgement entered against her/them?





DeepFried said:


> Yes there was. From Ron Thomas. A former investor in Elite prior to J2 taking over. J2 didnt ''buy'' Elite from Kevin... They just agreed to take over his debts. So the investors that gave Kevin money were left empty handed....





DeepFried said:


> LOL... Word it however you want. I stand my ground on what i posted. Its the real deal Holyfield... Here comes the KS army to the rescue... I posted valid information to the thread and i get attacked??? Lol. Some of you cant tell your butt from a crater on the moon. Or your just in denial.





mez said:


> J2, Ron Thomas, et al aren't here commenting either are they? We haven't heard their side either. We know there was a judgement awarded against Kate, someone proved investment fraud to a judge.


I don't really care, but do want to clarify a few things:

Form the original link, that listed the judgment, it cannot be determined who the judgment was issued against.

The key term is "et al." Ron Thomas et al., v. Kate Strother *et al*., was awarded judgment of $288,119.16.

"et al." is shorthand for other parties...meaning that KS and other parties/people were sued as defendants. Likely, KS was listed as the first person, the other parties followed. Typically courts list and report the first party, and all other parties are lumped into "et al." 

So from the original link, all that can be determined is that one of the Ron Thomas was awarded a judgment against *one* of the defendants. Could have been KS, could have been someone else, and could have a combination. KS may not have even been a party to the case at the time the judgment was rendered. Nothing more specific can be taken from the original link.

Hypothetically, J2 may have agreed to assume the debt, including the this specific debt, between itself and KS. This does not affect the relationship between Thomas and KS, and if KS contracted to repay the debt, Thomas could not sue J2 because there is no "privity" of contract between Thomas and J2. Now, assuming this is all accurate, Thomas gets a judgment against KS for a debt that J2 agreed to assume, KS can sue J2 for the same amount based on its pronmise, or J2 could have been an unreported 3rd party (et al.) in the original action (assuming jurisdiction) and the actual judgment could have been against J2.

I have no idea if any of this is accurate or not...just providing the example to demonstrate that nothing in the original link establishes who the judgment was entered against...

If someone has more detailed information, then all of the above may be inapplicable.


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

Target Tony said:


> :happy1:
> :gossip::gossip::argue::argue::deadhorse
> 
> i think i enjoy these threads more than the broadhead bashing threads.
> ...


I know what you mean. I don't know these Strother's but they seem to be in the news alot.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

vhunter said:


> Kevin posted what the lawsuit was about also. Seems they owe some money to an investor back in the early days of Elite. So they pay what the owe and move on with K&K archery. *Seems they know have more incentive to sell more bows*.


Too bad they are limited to 1500. Too bad they limited their dealers to 10 across the country. Too bad he can't actually work for a company without causing all sorts of drama.

Wonder if he will start a new company when there is no more K&K?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Challenger said:


> I would like to know what AA is also.


AA is the initials to another web forum that all the leg humping, koolaid drinking K&K fans ran to after they got kicked off of here. 
It's a place where both of the the Strothers have no enemies and have never had legal action against them and everything is "Zen".....unless they are talking about threads from AT. :wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Rolo said:


> I don't really care, but do want to clarify a few things:
> 
> Form the original link, that listed the judgment, it cannot be determined who the judgment was issued against.
> 
> ...


If a frog had wings.................oh never mind


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> If a frog had wings.................oh never mind


So, I asume you have more specific information then? Wait...actual experience?


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> AA is the initials to another web forum that all the leg humping, koolaid drinking K&K fans ran to after they got kicked off of here.
> It's a place where both of the the Strothers have no enemies and have never had legal action against them and everything is "Zen".....unless they are talking about threads from AT. :wink:


what he said


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

What a stupid thread!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Rolo, thanks for the info. 

I guess Kevin was commenting earlier in the thread. Not a lawyer but would guess if any kind of counter suit were being considered he wouldn't be on an internet message board trying to explain things. 

I have no idea what is accurate. I was responding to those critical because one side wasn't being allowed to tell their side of the story. To my knowledge, the other side wasn't telling theirs. 

Wouldn't the judgement be public record?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

buckbuck419 said:


> What a stupid thread!


Indeed!!!


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Rolo, nice analysis. Maybe there are policies and procedures of business and the legal world, that all us armchair quarterbacks can't beyond reasonbable doubt hammer out? Maybe I am a leg humper/koolaid drinker or maybe just a bow junkie and fan of all? Dewitt you must be having a bad day, of your 10,000+ posts, that one seems out of character for you. I say that as someone who respects your typically insightful posts. Out.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Rolo said:


> So, I asume you have more specific information then? Wait...actual experience?


yeah i have bumped my butt a few times


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

mez said:


> Rolo, thanks for the info.
> 
> I guess Kevin was commenting earlier in the thread. Not a lawyer but would guess if any kind of counter suit were being considered he wouldn't be on an internet message board trying to explain things.
> 
> ...


Wasn't quoting you for a purpose, other than it fell within a general theme...if that makes a lick of sense.

Yes, assuming a judgment was entered by the court, it is a matter of public record who exactly the judgment was entered against in almost all cases. 

If the judgment was entered as part of a settlement agreement (there is a bunch of procedural issues that don't matter) it may not indicate exactly who the judgment was entered against, just that one was entered. Some jurisdictions require court approval of settlements, and a record of that is recorded as a judgment. If the terms of a theorhetical settlement were "confidential" other than the amount, then the public record may not indicate exactly who the judgment was entered against. Again, rarely is this applicable. Confidentiality may also be why no one involved has posted other than KS...and may explain why it was pulled and he hasn't been back. All specualtion, but reasonable explanation, on my part.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> yeah i have bumped my butt a few times


So then what your saying is that making a post that accurately explains cetain things should not be tolerated...:shade:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Rolo said:


> So then what your saying is that making a post that accurately explains cetain things should not be tolerated...:shade:


no im saying if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his tush on rocks


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Rolo said:


> Wasn't quoting you for a purpose, other than it fell within a general theme...if that makes a lick of sense.
> 
> Yes, assuming a judgment was entered by the court, it is a matter of public record who exactly the judgment was entered against in almost all cases.
> 
> If the judgment was entered as part of a settlement agreement (there is a bunch of procedural issues that don't matter) it may not indicate exactly who the judgment was entered against, just that one was entered. Some jurisdictions require court approval of settlements, and a record of that is recorded as a judgment. If the terms of a theorhetical settlement were "confidential" other than the amount, then the public record may not indicate exactly who the judgment was entered against. Again, rarely is this applicable. Confidentiality may also be why no one involved has posted other than KS...and may explain why it was pulled and he hasn't been back. All specualtion, but reasonable explanation, on my part.


Makes sense. No worries. I appreciate the information.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> no im saying if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his tush on rocks


Your the OP. Why don't you do everyone a favor and close the thread?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> no im saying if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his tush on rocks


So why are you so froggy when you start a thread asking: "Anyone know the deal?" when an accurate explanation that nothing definitive could be drawn from the link, and there are all sorts of possibilities?

Don't like the answer...didn't fit the agenda...therefore it is not appreciated...gotcha.


----------



## cerec_cat (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont understand why all the drama, it is just a bow. It is not like I am buying a car or an artificial heart/hip or something.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

mez said:


> Makes sense. No worries. I appreciate the information.


GBR :thumbs_up


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Your the OP. Why don't you do everyone a favor and close the thread?


i think i am doing everyone a favor,,the truth is the truth,,we should know who we deal with. Take the good with the bad and make your own decisions about them.
im just looking for more info.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> AA is the initials to another web forum that all the leg humping, koolaid drinking K&K fans ran to after they got kicked off of here.
> It's a place where both of the the Strothers have no enemies and have never had legal action against them and everything is "Zen".....unless they are talking about threads from AT. :wink:


 I said i was done with this thread but Bravo! To you sir....


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> i think i am doing everyone a favor,,the truth is the truth,,we should know who we deal with. Take the good with the bad and make your own decisions about them.
> im just looking for more info.


So what's the truth then...if you have more details post them. If you don't, you have nothing that says a judgement was entered against KS individually...just like I have nothing that says it was entered against one of the other parties...post the facts, not the assumptions...


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

oh BTW i see some of you are getting a vacation from AT,,lets keep it clean!

But then again i believe everyone should be banned at least once on here,,,so carry on!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Rolo said:


> I don't really care, but do want to clarify a few things:
> 
> Form the original link, that listed the judgment, it cannot be determined who the judgment was issued against.
> 
> ...





Rolo said:


> So what's the truth then...if you have more details post them. If you don't, you have nothing that says a judgement was entered against KS individually...just like I have nothing that says it was entered against one of the other parties...post the facts, not the assumptions...


 *Kevin strother posted previuosly with some details about the judgement..I think it was pretty clear who was paying who etc..*


jbsoonerfan said:


> Too bad they are limited to 1500. Too bad they limited their dealers to 10 across the country. Too bad he can't actually work for a company without causing all sorts of drama.
> 
> Wonder if he will start a new company when there is no more K&K?


 *Of course he will!!!...I love my Elite.:rock-on:.Which is still based off of a KS design..But it seems to have been a rocky road for this couple*:violin:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Im selling shirts now. Figured i could make a killin on AA...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> Im selling shirts now. Figured i could make a killin on AA...


 :hello2::banana::set1_applaud::jam::RockOn::59::77::77:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> I said i was done with this thread but Bravo! To you sir....


Doubtful you'll be back time and time again don't kid yourself.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Remember.. Its all in good fun guys. Dont lynch me...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Kevin strother posted previuosly with some details about the judgement..I think it was pretty clear who was paying who etc..*


You mean this:

Originally Posted by Kevin Strother1 
*This is very old news, the judgment is from Elite, the debt was to be assumed when Kate sold Elite to J2 but never was paid.

The judgment has been in effect for a few years.

Just for all of you , there was no money exchanged when J2 bought Elite, just debt was assumed, most which was never paid by J2.*

Got a judgment: check
Judgment against: still uncertain check
Assumotions can be made: check
Still don't know exactly who judgment entered against: check
Still don't know if J2 on line for anything: check

Perfectly clear: check.

And by the way, never have owned a bow that KS was associated with to my knowledge, and it is going to take a long time before I would ever consider it...there would have to be a lot of consistency during that time period too...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

DeepFried said:


> I said i was done with this thread but Bravo! To you sir....


they r talkn bout you over there too.......... 
BTW, nice shirts, will sell like hotcakes. :shade:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Backstrapz said:


> Doubtful you'll be back time and time again don't kid yourself.


I know right???....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> they r talkn bout you over there too..........
> BTW, nice shirts, will sell like hotcakes. :shade:


And im sure its nothing but nice things...


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> I know right???....


Lol


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Rolo said:


> You mean this:
> 
> Originally Posted by Kevin Strother1
> *This is very old news, the judgment is from Elite, the debt was to be assumed when Kate sold Elite to J2 but never was paid.
> ...


*I guess you will never own a Bowtech,elite,strothers,K&K an whatever else the future may hold for them correct?Sounds pretty limiting if you ask me...*


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing how judgemental everyone can be when you never even met the guy.

Jeez!!!


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

This thread should be titled: "High School B.S."


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

blmarlin said:


> This thread should be titled: "High School B.S."


 *You just posted on it..So your no better...jus saying*


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Im selling shirts now. Figured i could make a killin on AA...


I found this one for you bud. lol


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I guess you will never own a Bowtech,elite,strothers,K&K an whatever else the future may hold for them correct?Sounds pretty limiting if you ask me...*


Well I never have...and don't plan too. Not limiting at all when you consider all of the archery companies out there...all of which have better track records than any company associated with KS when he was there...and he never appears to stay anywhere very long...so yeah, if he is involved with a company when I am looking to buy, very doubtful I would consider that company...but that isn't limiting at all...seeing how longevity doesn't seem to apply...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Rolo said:


> Well I never have...and don't plan too. Not limiting at all when you consider all of the archery companies out there...all of which have better track records than any company associated with KS when he was there...and he never appears to stay anywhere very long...so yeah, if he is involved with a company when I am looking to buy, very doubtful I would consider that company...but that isn't limiting at all...seeing how longevity doesn't seem to apply...


*Looks like Elite an Bowtech are doing just fine...*


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

This thread is, Yawn!!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Looks like Elite an Bowtech are doing just fine...*


With or without KS...please understand what I am saying...if KS is involved, I ain't buying anytime in the near future...his track record speaks for itself...Bowtech doesn't offer a bow I am interested in (which ignores a whole host of other issues), so they are eliminated on that basis alone...don't have an Elite dealer close...so, what's your point again...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

vhunter said:


> I found this one for you bud. lol
> View attachment 1036707


 Id wear that shirt!!!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Id wear that shirt!!!


I know you would bud. lol


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

DeepFried said:


> Id wear that shirt!!!


Just here reading.....

I agree with your statement...100% !!


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Who cares about any of this


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Just here reading.....
> 
> I agree with your statement...100% !!


 See V... Im not the only one!!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Good for you no one cares!!! Comments like this tell us alot about your intelligance.


:doh:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> Im selling shirts now. Figured i could make a killin on AA...


I haven't had anything to post on this thread until I saw this..................all I can say is:

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Smokeybandit (Nov 7, 2005)

Come on guys give them a break. What do you expect from someone who doesn't use spell check on their company logo.









Nice Shoes!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Well...Ohio Mossy Oak seemed to care. This thread was started by people who seem to care. Perhaps reading the whole thread and discussions taking place in it will help you


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

This thread just keeps getting better. 
Thank you all for the entertainment:laugh:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Nine pages of........ And rated 2 stars!

Archers helping Archers?????????


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

ShootingABN! said:


> Nine pages of........ And rated 2 stars!
> 
> Archers helping Archers?????????


And this surprises you?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

ShootingABN! said:


> Archers helping Archers



Used far too often.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Where'd Karbon go? Poof


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

ShootingABN! said:


> Nine pages of........ And rated 2 stars!
> 
> Archers helping Archers?????????


It's the same old thing. Someone posts something, anything, about Strother and the same few guys use it as an opportunity to spit on Kevin. It really is sad. I really kind of feel sorry for anyone who's life is so pathetic that they can't let go of the negativity. There will always be people in the world that have to hammer others to make themselves feel better, what I don't understand is why AT continues to allow them a place to do it.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Just upping my post count!!!!!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> Just upping my post count!!!!!!


*That seems to be the norm nowadays *


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I dont care who did what, who owes who or who Sc***ed who out of whatever, All that matters is the quality of the equipment, if some personal issue keeps you from buying a K&K or Strother bow then your life must really suck!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

carlielos said:


> I dont care who did what, who owes who or who Sc***ed who out of whatever, All that matters is the quality of the equipment, if some personal issue keeps you from buying a K&K or Strother bow then your life must really suck!


*I think ppl are concerned that K&K wont be around to provide warranty work when/if needed..almost 300k$ is a chunk of $$$*


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I think ppl are concerned that K&K wont be around to provide warranty work when/if needed..almost 300k$ is a chunk of $$$*


I don't buy a bow based on the warranty work. If it where to break oh well. I'll just buy a different bow. No biggy get a better paying job and quit complaining.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> I don't buy a bow based on the warranty work. If it where to break oh well. I'll just buy a different bow. No biggy get a better paying job and quit complaining.


*So you assume that since i care about a warranty..That i dont have a GREAT paying job?You may not care about a warranty.I can assure you..You are in the minority *


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *So you assume that since i care about a warranty..That i dont have a GREAT paying job?You may not care about a warranty.I can assure you..You are in the minority *


Did you purchase a K&K bow? Well I did and am not concerned about a warranty.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Backstrapz said:


> I don't buy a bow based on the warranty work. If it where to break oh well. I'll just buy a different bow. No biggy get a better paying job and quit complaining.


That's different!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *So you assume that since i care about a warranty..That i dont have a GREAT paying job?You may not care about a warranty.I can assure you..You are in the minority *


True I must be in the Minority but that's fine. People make their bow purchases out to act as if it where a car or home on here and that it's the end of the world if something goes wrong with it. I just don't get it I guess.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

pendejo37 said:


> Did you purchase a K&K bow? Well I did and am not concerned about a warranty.


 *Im glad you have faith in the purchase you made*


Backstrapz said:


> True I must be in the Minority but that's fine. People make their bow purchases out to act as if it where a car or home on here and that it's the end of the world if something goes wrong with it. *I just don't get it I guess.*


*Seems that way...I dont see how it matters if me or any other archers makes 200k a year or 20k a yr..Its our hard earned money..An i expect a company to be there when i need there support...I wasn't saying K&K will or wont be around.Nor do i care.*


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Im glad you have faith in the purchase you made*
> 
> 
> *Seems that way...I dont see how it matters if me or any other archers makes 200k a year or 20k a yr..Its our hard earned money..An i expect a company to be there when i need there support...I wasn't saying K&K will or wont be around.Nor do i care.*


It seems you do care as you posted several times on this thread:darkbeer:


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I read the whole thing and I......

First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.

Second, which is even more astonishing, is that people are still willing to support people who steal.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

pendejo37 said:


> It seems you do care as you posted several times on this thread:darkbeer:


Bingo


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

IrishMike said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I......
> 
> First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.
> 
> Second, which is even more astonishing, is that people are still willing to support thieves.


Explain more on this "thieves" if you would be so kind.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

pendejo37 said:


> It seems you do care as you posted several times on this thread:darkbeer:


*See thats where your WRONG......I DO NOT care about K&K archery etc etc...I am however worried that the current owners of Elite archery(Elite outdoors LLC)..Will somehow get drug into this..*


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Backstrapz said:


> Explain more on this "thieves" if you would be so kind.


Your kidding right?


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Backstrapz said:


> Explain more on this "thieves" if you would be so kind.


X2. If you have more Info on this I surely would like to know.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

IrishMike said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I......
> 
> First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.
> 
> Second, which is even more astonishing, is that people are still willing to support people who steal.


This my friend is a very good post. Now to the posts immediately preceeding. When I buy a bow, I DO care about a warranty. With the price of these things they should be reliable and if not, then the company better have a good warranty program. I would absolutely be worried about the stability of K & K, what in their track record would suggest that they are going to be around in 5 years???


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> This my friend is a very good post. Now to the posts immediately preceeding. When I buy a bow, I DO care about a warranty. With the price of these things they should be reliable and if not, then the company better have a good warranty program. I would absolutely be worried about the stability of K & K, what in their track record would suggest that they are going to be around in 5 years???


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Backstrapz said:


> Explain more on this "thieves" if you would be so kind.


*Would you prefer the term "investor fraud"?*


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

So mossy is an elite fanboy now I am understanding a little more. Which is fine they make a very nice product. Makes sense to me now for the basis of your posts on this thread. It's all good brotha.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> So mossy is an elite fanboy now I am understanding a little more. Which is fine they make a very nice product. Makes sense to me now for the basis of your posts on this thread. It's all good brotha.


*I am hardly a fanboy...*


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

:kev:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I am hardly a fanboy...*


What bow or bows do you shoot if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well here we go, Kevin designs some great bows, people like to bash no matter what..


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> What bow or bows do you shoot if you don't mind me asking?


*I own 25 Elites...:twitch::twitch:*


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ohio is much like me he shoots what he likes, no "staff" to hold him down. 

Now Karbon, he may be a fan boy and so be it, but he has also owned more bows than I would say anyone else on here this year and I still like to read his reviews because they are honest


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Somebody doesnt like being called a fanboy.....:lol:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

IrishMike said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I......
> 
> First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.


Well...who exactly were they other than the 2 named parties cuz it was more than just them. What exactly were the results? Yes there was a judgment entered...against who? If you have more information than the original link indicated, please provide it...it would certainly clarify things...


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I own 25 Elites...:twitch::twitch:*


Cool


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

> I dont care who did what, who owes who or who Sc***ed who out of whatever, All that matters is the quality of the equipment, if some personal issue keeps you from buying a K&K or Strother bow then your life must really suck!


CAN I GETTA AMEN!!!!!!

People get to involved in the personal side of things.. ITS A BOW NOT A HOUSE!!!! 

I cant imagine how many lawsuits are flying around the archery industry nor do I care.

Does anyone check and see how many pending lawsuits are against Bowtech, Elite, or Hoyt before they make a purchase?

I think the Strothers will be just fine. I think everyone can do the math of selling 1500 bows out of your house at $769 & $789 a clip.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still just trying to figure out how actual work and designing gets done because of how much time and money is spent in the court room every year.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

IrishMike said:


> Your kidding right?





IrishMike said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I......
> 
> First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.
> 
> Second, which is even more astonishing, is that people are still willing to support people who steal.





Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> *Would you prefer the term "investor fraud"?*


Both of you seem to be making some pretty huge allegations with no PROOF as to what actually occurred. Just a bunch of hearsay from agenda filled posters. BTW, if there were any kind of fraud or stealing, it would have been more than just a civil judgment. You do understand the difference right?


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Has Kate paid the Judgment or has it otherwise been satisfied ? If she paid it or it has otherwise been satisfied, end of story.

From what little "real" information is available on this forum on this issue - If the debt was originally a debt of Kate's, unless the original debtee/creditor agreed to allow the debt to be assumed by J2 and fully released Kate, Kate Strother would still be liable for the money/debt. Obviously she may have a cause of action against J2 for breaching their contract. Alot of guessing based on very little information.

All of this does make me a little suspicious. I like to do business face-to-face, with concrete, well established companies with a history of longevity.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice chunk of coin.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> The mods are cleaning it up i believe. There was a page 7 and now its gone. Good job Mods!!!


now theres 11


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the most rediculous thread I ever read on AT. It belongs in the Enquirer Magazine.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

IrishMike said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I......
> 
> First don't understand why some people don't undertand the lawsuit, who was in it, and what the results were.
> 
> *Second, which is even more astonishing, is that people are still willing to support people who steal*.


Those are pretty much my thoughts on the subject as well. They have proven to be shady characters at best!!!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I own 25 Elites...:twitch::twitch:*


My lord man. I hope when I'm out of school I can have 25 but I'll settle with 20. Lol!


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad I can still count on Andy Ross


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Cornfed said:


> Those are pretty much my thoughts on the subject as well. They have proven to be shady characters at best!!!



I don't see where you can come to this conclusion. You must be very misinformed.

When I work . . . I tend to like to be compensated for my time.

Are you going to work for someone when they are not paying you according to the contract you had with them?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

DenCMSC said:


> It is because of all the drama associated with Elite/Strother/K&K that I will never even look at one of their bows. I know that Elite and Strother have nothing to do with either Kevin or Kate Strother, but the taint is there. A shame that such a talented designer as Mr. Strother can't seem to find his niche and stay put.


thats ok with me I dont like to go to shoots and shoot against his designs, Say what u want about the guy and some might be true be he has been more inovative the last 10 years than anyone


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I don't see where you can come to this conclusion. You must be very misinformed.
> 
> When I work . . . I tend to like to be compensated for my time.
> 
> Are you going to work for someone when they are not paying you according to the contract you had with them?


LOL!

When he had problems at Bowtech, it was BT's fault. Problems at Elite, and it was Elite's fault. Problems at Strother, and wait for it..................Strother's fault.

Do you see the same trend I do here?

It's ALWAYS someone else's fault.




I guess when this venture doesn't work it will be Kate's fault.


----------



## oz4nu (Jul 18, 2009)

optimal_max said:


> I'm glad I can still count on Andy Ross


Now thats funny right there.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i was out of the loop for awhile what were his reasons for leaving strother?????


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

LHpuncher said:


> i was out of the loop for awhile what were his reasons for leaving strother?????


If AT did not delete it you would be able to see the thread!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

enkriss said:


> If AT did not delete it you would be able to see the thread!


ok, i took sometime time off from archery to build my house and I didnt have internet at my house for a little bit of time. In the archery industry you can be left outta the loop real quick


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

LHpuncher said:


> ok, i took sometime time off from archery to build my house and I didnt have internet at my house for a little bit of time. In the archery industry you can be left outta the loop real quick


Usually if someone mentioned Strother Archery and Kevin Strother in the same thread the whole thread was deleted. I guess this is the exception?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Usually if someone mentioned Strother Archery and Kevin Strother in the same thread the whole thread was deleted. I guess this is the exception?


10-4 gotcha


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Jbsoonerfan

You are correct, always someone else's fault with this guy it seems.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

jbsoonerfan said:


> LOL!
> 
> When he had problems at Bowtech, it was BT's fault. Problems at Elite, and it was Elite's fault. Problems at Strother, and wait for it..................Strother's fault.
> 
> ...


Kinda like when you meet someone who has been divorced 5 times. 
Sure, it is possible, that they are just the unluckiest person in the world. In all honesty though you have to assume that they are the problem.

Ever hear the expression where there's smoke there's fire?


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

achiro said:


> Both of you seem to be making some pretty huge allegations with no PROOF as to what actually occurred. Just a bunch of hearsay from agenda filled posters. BTW, if there were any kind of fraud or stealing, it would have been more than just a civil judgment. You do understand the difference right?


I guess most can't grasp the concept of Civil vs Criminal litigation, if fraud was commited there would be prison/parole time involved as it is a criminal offense. There are some pretty heavy accusations being thrown around in this thread and dragging peoples names through the dirt who can't even defend themselves due to censorship. Im have to say it's getting pretty disgusting.



LHpuncher said:


> thats ok with me I dont like to go to shoots and shoot against his designs, Say what u want about the guy and some might be true be he has been more inovative the last 10 years than anyone


Kind of hard to argue with that my man.


I wonder how many would have the same attitude face to face with the guy.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I wont buy a bow just becasue he designed it, but I dont have a problem with it for sure. Its not my concern because i'm not investing in him or his companies or anything like that, i'm just shooting a bow he designed and its working great for me. The GT500 was the best 3D bow to date I have owned and now I have a infinity so we will see. I am shooting am inspire for spots and shooting just as good or better than I ever have. I read these thread becasue I am curious but just like a t.v. show i dont like gettting rid of it is a click away. If you don't like it the mouse is on the right side of your computer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Interesting...debate and some valid points. Unfortunately the Mod Staff had to remove some posts due to personal attacks, but I think we're almost cleaned up.

Thanks to all those participating in the discussion in a civil manner on a civil matter 
To those making/taking it personal and resorting to personal attacks...please refrain in future posts.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Doc said:


> Interesting...debate and some valid points. Unfortunately the Mod Staff had to remove some posts due to personal attacks, but I think we're almost cleaned up.
> 
> Thanks to all those participating in the discussion in a civil manner on a civil matter
> To those making/taking it personal and resorting to personal attacks...please refrain in future posts.


I'm glad you just took away some of the posts that were riduclious and not the whole thread......


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Doc said:


> Interesting...debate and some valid points. Unfortunately the Mod Staff had to remove some posts due to personal attacks, but I think we're almost cleaned up.
> 
> Thanks to all those participating in the discussion in a civil manner on a civil matter
> To those making/taking it personal and resorting to personal attacks...please refrain in future posts.


Excellent work by the Mod staff on this thread. My hats off to you all....


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I own 25 Elites...:twitch::twitch:*





Backstrapz said:


> Cool





axeforce6 said:


> My lord man. I hope when I'm out of school I can have 25 but I'll settle with 20. Lol!


*My post was sarcasm ..For the record..*


----------



## Twsted (Sep 22, 2010)

ToddB said:


> I guess most can't grasp the concept of Civil vs Criminal litigation, if fraud was commited there would be prison/parole time involved as it is a criminal offense.
> 
> You can Google the definition or go to any legal dictionary and learn that fraud can be prosecuted either as a civil or a criminal case.
> As far as the _"et al_ that keeps being referenced, you can go to the Idaho State Repository site at www.idcourts.us, do a name search, and see that on the Kate side this is Kevin and on the Ron Thomas side, it is Joel Thomas.
> ...


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *My post was sarcasm ..For the record..*


Cool. I knew I'd get a BS answer out of you though...It made me chuckle


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know. Im serious tho. I want a truckload of bows. Along with a 1000 acres and a few million dollars. Lol


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, 11 pages. I'm a victum..... Is this really archery related to the OP? Yet I got another post in.

To help some one, I recommend Muzzy's for hunting. Bowtech is the best. I love carbon express hunter Maxuim's. Plus I'm a believer in the tilttamer...... Archers Helping Archers......


----------



## Fiber Guy (Mar 14, 2006)

*The Et al explanation*

Ron Thomas, etal. vs. Kate Strother, etal.

Case: CV-2011-0001658 District Filed: 02/23/2011 Subtype: Judge: Lansing L. Haynes Status: Closed 02/23/2011

*Defendants: Strother, Kate Strother, Kevin 
Plaintiffs: Thomas, Joel Thomas, Ron *

Disposition: Date Judgment Type Disposition Date Disposition Type Parties In Favor Of
02/23/2011 Foreign Judgment Strother, Kate (Defendant), Strother, Kevin (Defendant), Thomas, Ron (Plaintiff), Thomas, Joel (Plaintiff) All Parties
Register of actions: Date 
02/23/2011 New Case Filed - Other Claims
02/23/2011 Filing: K7 - Filing a foreign judgment Paid by: De Smet, Theron J. (attorney for Thomas, Ron) Receipt number: 0007517 Dated: 2/23/2011 Amount: $7.00 (Check) For: Thomas, Ron (plaintiff)
02/23/2011 Notice Of Filing Foreign Judgment
02/23/2011 Civil Disposition entered for: Strother, Kate, Defendant; Strother, Kevin, Defendant; Thomas, Joel, Plaintiff; Thomas, Ron, Plaintiff. Filing date: 2/23/2011
02/23/2011 Foreign Judgment
02/23/2011 Case status changed: Closed
03/02/2011 Miscellaneous Payment: For Comparing And Conforming A Prepared Record, Per Page Paid by: Ramsden/Lyons Receipt number: 0008675 Dated: 3/2/2011 Amount: $.50 (Check)
03/02/2011 Miscellaneous Payment: For Certifying The Same Additional Fee For Certificate And Seal Paid by: Ramsden/Lyons Receipt number: 0008675 Dated: 3/2/2011 Amount: $4.00 (Check)
03/02/2011 Miscellaneous Payment: Writs Of Execution Paid by: Ramsden/Lyons Receipt number: 0008675 Dated: 3/2/2011 Amount: $2.00 (Check)
03/02/2011 Affidavit of Theron DeSmet
03/02/2011 Writ Issued - $288,416.24


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wow, some of you are just silly.

i hope you enjoy it when someone else finds pleasure digging and jabbing at your financial wounds.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Usually if someone mentioned Strother Archery and Kevin Strother in the same thread the whole thread was deleted. I guess this is the exception?


YAY!! He got banned!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

PSE CRAZY said:


> YAY!! He got banned!


Now That is Funny.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

The only defendents are Kate & Kevin. No mention of j2. Interesting...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> The only defendents are Kate & Kevin. No mention of j2. Interesting...


I would guess they are the ones that borrowed the money, that is why they would be responsible for repayment.


----------



## jb_wi (Mar 9, 2009)

DenCMSC said:


> It is because of all the drama associated with Elite/Strother/K&K that I will never even look at one of their bows. I know that Elite and Strother have nothing to do with either Kevin or Kate Strother, but the taint is there. A shame that such a talented designer as Mr. Strother can't seem to find his niche and stay put.


*REMOVED* ~Doc

Anyone who gets the chance to shoot a Vengeance will most likely agree that Kevin & Kate found their niche. 

The OP felt the need to post this for whatever reasons, and it is indeed an open forum. With that said, I can say with certainty that I could care less if Kevin or Kate owed R Thomas money or not. I'm pretty certain that if they pay this settlement or not, they will still have plenty of money left around to still buy that that island that *Please refrain from Personal attacks and leave the name calling for the schoolyard* the deposit money for the Veng's and Vind's.

OP, forget about the lawsuit - just go shoot a Vengeance. If you don't want to do that, figure out the profit they'll make on this years intial line of K&K bows and tell me if you think they'd be worried about this lawsuit either way.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Buy an island? 

Well, if they have that much money, almost 300K shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not gonna post on this thread


----------



## jb_wi (Mar 9, 2009)

Sooner, you just have a prob with anything Kevin designs eh? Sorry your other posts about K&K problems didn't pan out for you.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

poop


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

jb_wi said:


> Sooner, you just have a prob with anything Kevin designs eh? Sorry your other posts about K&K problems didn't pan out for you.


Actually, I like every bow KS has designed. In fact, I have owned numerous bows that he has designed and all have been great. That being said. The way KS does business, and the way he acts on the forums paints a picture of him that personally, I don't like. 

About my other posts. It wasn't the fact that I had problems with K&K, it was more the fact that I was addressing the blind sheep in a way that was frowned upon by the Moderators. The things I said got me banned, and I deserved it. Personal attacks are not allowed and now I realize this. However, that doesn't change how I feel about KS. 

The Fanboys are actually quite amusing to me.

I occasionally view AA from afar to laugh at how childish some of you guys sound. It brings a smile to my face.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> I'm not gonna post on this thread


OMG!!! That is the funniest crap ever!!!! You just posted on it!!!??? I hope you were trying to be sarcastic/funny because if you werent.....LMAO!!!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm guessing most people would be worried to have to cover a $288K check. Not many people have that kind of disposable cash. Using the price and the 1500 figure. They would turn around 1.1 million gross. Not a real high gross income for a small business. If they are borrowing money for the new venture and have an unfunded liability of $288K, ouch.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

91bravo said:


> poop


Im afraid to take a drink whilst reading this thread!!!

And guess what im drinking???!!!!? Wait for it......






Koolaid!!!!! The offical drink of AA!!!!!


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Need to see the Original Petition and Judgment to figure out the truth.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> OMG!!! That is the funniest crap ever!!!! You just posted on it!!!??? I hope you were trying to be sarcastic/funny because if you werent.....LMAO!!!!


I was


----------



## jb_wi (Mar 9, 2009)

JBSooner -

It also brings a smile to my face when certain individuals labeled the people who ordered K&K bows blind sheep. For me, it was like any other bow purchase..check the specs, options available, and the warranty. I liked the aforementioned, so I bought one. 

Blind sheep? I call it wanting a smooth and fast bow. I laugh at those who for some reason bring perceived personal issues of the manufacturer into a bow purchase. When I bought my last truck, I never did much checking on the personal state of affairs of the CEO. I saw a truck I liked and I bought it, and I'm happy. Same with the bow...I might have a new (insert brand) bow again in a few years, but I can say for certain the last thing I'm worried about is what the manufacturer has going on in court.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

jb_wi said:


> JBSooner -
> 
> It also brings a smile to my face when certain individuals labeled the people who ordered K&K bows blind sheep. For me, it was like any other bow purchase..check the specs, options available, and the warranty. I liked the aforementioned, so I bought one.
> 
> Blind sheep? I call it wanting a smooth and fast bow. I laugh at those who for some reason bring perceived personal issues of the manufacturer into a bow purchase. When I bought my last truck, I never did much checking on the personal state of affairs of the CEO. I saw a truck I liked and I bought it, and I'm happy. Same with the bow...I might have a new (insert brand) bow again in a few years, but I can say for certain the last thing I'm worried about is what the manufacturer has going on in court.



Buying something sight-unseen simply because you believed what the designer had to say is what I am talking about.

However, though. I am sure the K&K bows are great bows, all the bows he has designed have been great. I for one refuse to give any of my money to someone who actls like he does. The guy who designed my truck may be a total a-hole, but he doesn't get on the net and prove it.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Buying something sight-unseen simply because you believed what the designer had to say is what I am talking about.
> 
> However, though. I am sure the K&K bows are great bows, all the bows he has designed have been great. I for one refuse to give any of my money to someone who actls like he does. The guy who designed my truck may be a total a-hole, but *he doesn't get on the net and prove it.*


And for the record this is just my experience... Any question I've had he has answered (and this is my first bow built by Kevin) and has been more than willing to help many others..... Your guy who doesnt get on the internet to prove who he is does so because he could care less who the hell you are, and thats just how it is with big business.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I think there should be a separate spot for threads like this. How about *"Senseless rantings of the worst kind"*


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow, interesting. But I ordered a Vindicator anyways. In an effort to not be "banned" I will say no more.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

sightpin said:


> I think there should be a separate spot for threads like this. How about *"Senseless rantings of the worst kind"*


Yep, you're right.
But you just can't stop reading it can you? :wink:


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW......second post on this thread said "poof"............12 pages later.....wow.

Oh how I wish Archery Talk would return to the old days.......If I wanted to read crap llike this I would have picked up a TABLOID.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Admittedly, I don't follow these thread real intently. But, I've read a few and if nothing else, it has some mild entertainment value.
For me, I don't believe it has been something that KS has said that turned me off. But rather the incessant babbling of some of the groupies. Oftentimes I'm embarassed for them :embara:
The one that always struck a nerve was "have you seen the size of his arms" 
Now business practices are another matter, but I don't know the facts so :zip:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

jb_wi said:


> *REMOVED* ~Doc
> 
> Anyone who gets the chance to shoot a Vengeance will most likely agree that Kevin & Kate found their niche.
> 
> ...





jbsoonerfan said:


> Buying something sight-unseen simply because you believed what the designer had to say is what I am talking about.
> 
> However, though. I am sure the K&K bows are great bows, all the bows he has designed have been great. I for one refuse to give any of my money to someone who actls like he does. The guy who designed my truck may be a total a-hole, but he doesn't get on the net and prove it.





Backstrapz said:


> And for the record this is just my experience... Any question I've had he has answered (and this is my first bow built by Kevin) and has been more than willing to help many others..... Your guy who doesnt get on the internet to prove who he is does so because he could care less who the hell you are, and thats just how it is with big business.


*Hmm lets see................ Head honcho with bow manufacturer gets online to solve/help with problems...Does the name Pete Crawford ring a bell????Old Kevvy aint the only one*


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Who cares?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Hmm lets see................ Head honcho with bow manufacturer gets online to solve/help with problems...Does the name Pete Crawford ring a bell????Old Kevvy aint the only one*


Good for him but I said BIG businesses. While elite is a fine company that makes a great product they are nowhere near to being on the Level of Hoyt or Mathews with the Volume of bows being sold. They are working their way up there though don't get me wrong.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> Good for him but *I said BIG businesses*. While elite is a fine company that makes a great product they are nowhere near to being on the Level of Hoyt or Mathews with the Volume of bows being sold. They are working their way up there though don't get me wrong.


*Your right...I will eat a bit of crow on that one..They also dont pay the same amount out in advertising..An dont have a well payed shooting staff to pay for...Just saying*


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Backstrapz said:


> Good for him but I said BIG businesses. While elite is a fine company that makes a great product they are nowhere near to being on the Level of Hoyt or Mathews with the Volume of bows being sold. They are working their way up there though don't get me wrong.


Elite bows are Already better then Hoyts IMO.

Pete Crawford is doing a great job at Elite. And he doesnt have to show off his arms to the fanboys to sell bows...


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

and that is all I have to say about that


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Fiber Guy said:


> Ron Thomas, etal. vs. Kate Strother, etal.
> 
> Case: CV-2011-0001658 District Filed: 02/23/2011 Subtype: Judge: Lansing L. Haynes Status: Closed 02/23/2011
> 
> ...



The new age Bonnie and Clyde!


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yawna-GO said:


> WOW......second post on this thread said "poof"............12 pages later.....wow.
> 
> Oh how I wish Archery Talk would return to the old days.......If I wanted to read crap llike this I would have picked up a TABLOID.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I have owned BT and Elite bows. The BT were ok looking back but Elite makes a great bow, both now and when KS was there. For me, I need to trust the company I buy from. If I feel like the owner of a company is dishonest or shady, I will move away from that relationship. Some of you may think that is stupid, but I don't want to encourage dishonest behavior. I am not saying KS did anything wrong, not sure he/they did. But until it is settled I will distance myself from their dealings. 

From an outsiders perspective it appears that they can't get along with anyone and jump ship when they don't get their way.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Whaack said:


> I have owned BT and Elite bows. The BT were ok looking back but Elite makes a great bow, both now and when KS was there. For me, I need to trust the company I buy from. If I feel like the owner of a company is dishonest or shady, I will move away from that relationship. Some of you may think that is stupid, but I don't want to encourage dishonest behavior. I am not saying KS did anything wrong, not sure he/they did. But until it is settled I will distance myself from their dealings.
> 
> From an outsiders perspective it appears that they can't get along with anyone and jump ship when they don't get their way.


*Doesnt play well with others comes to mind*


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Yawna-GO said:


> WOW......second post on this thread said "poof"............12 pages later.....wow.
> 
> Oh how I wish Archery Talk would return to the old days.......If I wanted to read crap llike this I would have picked up a TABLOID.



I have no dog in the fight, but if you don't want to read it......exercise a little finger restraint and don't click on the thread. Brilliant concept. :wink:


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

RCValley said:


> Who cares? I thought women and their soap operas where bad. Kevin has made a great bow everywhere he has been. Everybody has some skeletons in the closet, but some might be better at hiding them than others. What I would like to know is how did this even come up? Was someone looking for dirt on the Strothers? I mean you almost have to be searching the net for it, just so you can come to AT and say "oh my gosh did you see what so and so did?. I guess some people just love the DRAMA.


AMEN BROTHER!!!! if you google my (real name) oh boy you will be reading for hours...LMAO


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Yawna-GO said:


> WOW......second post on this thread said "poof"............12 pages later.....wow.
> 
> Oh how I wish Archery Talk would return to the old days.......If I wanted to read crap llike this I would have picked up a TABLOID.




Wow.......if only there was some way for you guys who don't want to read these threads to avoid them........I know, maybe if you guys cut the cord to your mouse, that would help stop you from clicking on threads that you don't want to read.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Whaack said:


> I have owned BT and Elite bows. The BT were ok looking back but Elite makes a great bow, both now and when KS was there. For me, I need to trust the company I buy from. If I feel like the owner of a company is dishonest or shady, I will move away from that relationship. Some of you may think that is stupid, but I don't want to encourage dishonest behavior. I am not saying KS did anything wrong, not sure he/they did. But until it is settled I will distance myself from their dealings.
> 
> From an outsiders perspective it appears that they can't get along with anyone and jump ship when they don't get their way.





Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Doesnt play well with others comes to mind*


 I have pretty much just set back and not commented on any of this. But you two are the reason this thread is allowed. Its working for its intended purpose. 
I don't agree with letting this run its course. I'm not taking sides here either, but like others have said this is definitely a train wreck thread.


Id hate to be in Martins corner or Strother's. Not very admirable in my opinion. Im not saying you two are in anyones corner.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Fiber Guy said:


> Ron Thomas, etal. vs. Kate Strother, etal.
> 
> Case: CV-2011-0001658 District Filed: 02/23/2011 Subtype: Judge: Lansing L. Haynes Status: Closed 02/23/2011
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Looks like this wasn't some kind of "new" case. Appears to be the registration of a judgment received in a foreign state...i.e. The Thomases received a judgment in state A, and registered the judgment in state B. Foreign registrations take place generally because the initial suit was not in the state of residenc of the losing party, and it is registered in their resident state, or a state where they have property located, in order to effect judgment. I.e. you cannot garnish wages or seize property from a judgment debtor in state B until the judgment entered in state A has been registered and accepted in state B.

Appears that KS early statement about this being "old news" was true...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Maybee-R said:


> I have pretty much just set back and not commented on any of this. But you two are the reason this thread is allowed. Its working for its intended purpose.
> I don't agree with letting this run its course. I'm not taking sides here either, but like others have said this is definitely a train wreck thread.
> Id hate to be in Martins corner or Strother's. Not very admirable in my opinion.


And that intended course, IMO, is to let the archery world know who they are dealing with when they purchase a product. Kevin deleted his own post because if the mods had done it they'd have removed the quotes as well. Last time i checked they were still there???.... Look at his track record... Burnt bridges everywhere. He has shown his true side to a few people and they learned their lesson. Yes. This thread is serving its intended purpose but it has gotten childish and i was a small part of it. Thats over now i hope. Kevin is a brilliant designer no doubt. But people should know who they are dealing with. This thread is no different then the National Archery Supply and BullseyeFeathers threads... Just a friendly warning...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*A very good point was brought to my attention...Kevin S post was removed by kevin??maybe?
..An it seems as there trying to censor the KS supporters...While i DO NOT like there dealing etc..The fans an kevin have a right to defend there-selves .But it is a private forum no freedom of speech*


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Looks like another post got removed....went from pg 13 back to page 12...Maybe the poster removed it?*


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Looks like another post got removed....went from pg 13 back to page 12...Maybe the poster removed it?*


Stir that pot..


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> Stir that pot..


:gossip: *You have few dozen post on this thread..Im sure none of those was stirring...correct?*


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Looks like another post got removed....went from pg 13 back to page 12...Maybe the poster removed it?*


No... I did. Is that a problem for you?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> :gossip: *You have few dozen post on this thread..Im sure none of those was stirring...correct?*



I guess I did call you an Elite fanboy.. My apologies


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

> I guess I did call you an Elite fanboy.. My apologies


*Your entitled to your opinion..No apology needed*


JawsDad said:


> No... I did. Is that a problem for you?


*A mod once told me to not question mods about there actions:wink:...So of course its not a problem..I thought maybe the poster got posters remorse..It was there an gone.. *


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> No... I did. Is that a problem for you?


If anyone says "yes" how long will the ban be?


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Your entitled to your opinion..No apology needed*
> 
> 
> *A mod once told me to not question mods about there actions:wink:...So of course its not a problem..I thought maybe the poster got posters remorse..It was there an gone.. *


LMAO....Chicken!!!! Ohio Mossy Oak just got punked!!! Good for you MOD...stand your ground


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

THE BULL said:


> LMAO....Chicken!!!! Ohio Mossy Oak just got punked!!! Good for you MOD...stand your ground


* It happens....Punked is better then banned..Say what you will..Im sure THE BULL would have played things differently?:wink:*


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

cityhunter346 said:


> If anyone says "yes" how long will the ban be?


:noidea: Roll the dice and find out.. :becky:

I'm out of this train wreck.. I wandered away from my normal beat and somehow found myself caught between Judge Judy and Jerry Springer..


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

I wandered away from my normal beat and somehow found myself caught between Judge Judy and Jerry Springer..[/QUOTE]



Lol....


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Karbon said:


> Old news.
> 
> Poof.





sightpin said:


> Old. See ya!





Karbon said:


> It's nothing new, and it's not going to be here long.
> NOTHING NEW TO WORRY ABOUT.
> Two other threads were started and like this one, will be removed.





op27 said:


> In before its gone. The freaky part is you probably spend all day looking for weird things to post.





Karbon said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> get ready for it...
> ...





va limbhanger said:


> Pre-Poof ......... I'm in!!!!!!!





va limbhanger said:


> "Pre-Lockdown"........page 2





SOLO_SLAYER said:


> In before it's gone.:smile:





a627tqt said:


> I feel so naughty posting on this soon to be removed thread.
> 
> Wonder how this will effect K&K??? I know a guy who bought one. At least he already got it.....





lthrnck03 said:


> poof?????


threads not as big as it looks,,we have half a page of pre- poofers on it!!!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I am hardly a fanboy...*


sure you are. you are a huge fan of elite, and do not like rage or mathews per your signature. You are the definition of fanboy (but I am a fan of what I shoot)


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

dpattarcher said:


> sure you are. you are a huge fan of elite, and do not like rage or mathews per your signature. You are the definition of fanboy (but I am a fan of what I shoot)


*Your taking my signature all wrong..Its based on the fact that anytime locals ask me what i shoot.They are stumped when i say it an they have NEVER heard of it..Goes for broadheads to...Seems Rage an Mathews is all they know in these parts..Find a single thread or post where i BASHED Rage or Mathews..An then get back to me*


----------



## Twsted (Sep 22, 2010)

OK-I have been curious enough to ask a lawyer friend about how to get to the facts of the original case.
He did a little research and responded that for $1/page I could get a copy of the original judgement/case and that it was in Anderson County, Texas.
He even gave a case number 871031.
I Googled everything I could think of for two hours and found nothing.
I won't be able to talk to him again until Monday----anyone else care to try?


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Twsted said:


> OK-I have been curious enough to ask a lawyer friend about how to get to the facts of the original case.
> He did a little research and responded that for $1/page I could get a copy of the original judgement/case and that it was in Anderson County, Texas.
> He even gave a case number 871031.
> I Googled everything I could think of for two hours and found nothing.
> I won't be able to talk to him again until Monday----*anyone else care to try*?


Nope, not even a little bit.


----------



## Sodhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

I will probably get some Pm's from people who think I "Shouldn't have such BIG opinions for a "new" member". I guess you have to "earn" your right to an opinion here. I as a lot of you do not want any trains to wreck. However... if they are going to wreck and I am there... I'm busting out the video! This is a train wreck that keeps on wrecking! I want to "jump into the photos" I am taking for memories sake. 

1. I have a company and have been sued a half dozen times for ridiculous reasons that should have been thrown out, but today's judges are dillweeds.
2. On three of these my insurance company told me no worries it will be thrown out because it is so ridiculous.
3. My insurance paid all 3 around $20,000 and paid more to the other 3 which were also BS claims. It is not about morals, ethics, or a man's word, it is about contracts and who has the best lawyer or who is willing to lie the most. The original post is news...but proves NOTHING about either sides honesty or integrity to me or any one with a clue.
4.Kevin Strothers is an artist and a bow genius. No one can debate that. If you do, you are as lame as those guys that worship him and think that their immature mindless babble every 2 minutes on every K&K thread to "keep it on the top" actually helps the Strothers. His creations have started companies and his bows are some of the best ever produced. That being said, I have some "artist" friends. For some reason for the artists and engineers to be creative they have to have a small common sense and social norm deficiency. Kevin is both an engineer and an artist. Nuff' said.
5.Should anyone buy a bow from them? Well, if you can afford to buy another one next year if everything possible goes bad it is a no brainer. Helz yea! I did. If you are new to archery and know nothing and can not afford to take that gamble or even know how it is better than a Bear or Martin, do not do it. Anyone buying a new bow every couple years to get the latest and best should probably go for it. As long as it is all dialed in before they go out of business, what is the problem? Seems to me he can not get pissed and disagree with himself! In 15 years I have never sent a bow back to a manufacturer. I have had some that needed a wizard to make them better but honestly the new rage is sending in NEW bows to get supertuned by someone other than the manufacturer. The specs on the bows are crazy good and they will be sold out and probably worth more than retail after they are used! Just got mine and it shot sweeter than any bow I have ever shot. I was hoping it would be perfect coming right from Kevin, but it was not. I have to tweak some things but it is without a doubt a better deal than thousands of name brand top of the line bows being sold every day and it is FAST and accurate. That is a FACT. If it did not "feel" right for me, I would sell it and get another one. Whatever. If you can not afford to or choose not to think that way, good for you. Worked for me. I have a bow I like better than all the others I tried.
6.Forums are not free speech Bill of Rights entities. Owners and Mods do as they please and it is "PRIVILEGE" for anyone to use the forum. That being said, the long term success of a site will probably depend on the integrity, communication and ethics of the owner/mods. They can draw lines wherever they choose as far as what is bashing, hearsay, "archers helping archers", "archers bashing archers", helpful information, harmful information, etc. Because I enjoy using AT, I will not voice my opinion of what I believe to be any Mod's bad decisions. Even though I have a few) 
7.My favorite. Opinions are like bungholes. I and everyone else has one! Someone sayin' it does not make it so! Carry on. I will be observing from now on from far enough away to avoid the flying wreckage. (Hopefully) Should have spent the last 10 minutes shooting 15 yards in my backyard instead of this but hey, the bow will always be there. This thread...you never know..."poof" Bwaaahaaahahaaahhaaaaaha!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

Very sensible post here....one of the few on this thread, but I still can't help but read it.:smile:



Sodhunter said:


> I will probably get some Pm's from people who think I "Shouldn't have such BIG opinions for a "new" member". I guess you have to "earn" your right to an opinion here. I as a lot of you do not want any trains to wreck. However... if they are going to wreck and I am there... I'm busting out the video! This is a train wreck that keeps on wrecking! I want to "jump into the photos" I am taking for memories sake.
> 
> 1. I have a company and have been sued a half dozen times for ridiculous reasons that should have been thrown out, but today's judges are dillweeds.
> 2. On three of these my insurance company told me no worries it will be thrown out because it is so ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Well said my man.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sodhunter said:


> I will probably get some Pm's from people who think I "Shouldn't have such BIG opinions for a "new" member". I guess you have to "earn" your right to an opinion here. I as a lot of you do not want any trains to wreck. However... if they are going to wreck and I am there... I'm busting out the video! This is a train wreck that keeps on wrecking! I want to "jump into the photos" I am taking for memories sake.
> 
> 1. I have a company and have been sued a half dozen times for ridiculous reasons that should have been thrown out, but today's judges are dillweeds.
> 2. On three of these my insurance company told me no worries it will be thrown out because it is so ridiculous.
> ...


Good post..................I agree.....you cant deny that Kevin Strother knows how to design a great bow......I have one coming soon....and no doubt in my mind its going to be a great bow.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

to tell the truth they do get alot of free advertising .......you know what they say about publicity


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

It just depends on what you are looking for. I would have NO problem buying one of Kevins bows. However, I would buy it knowing what chances I was takeing. There is no problem jumping into something, as long as you are doing it with both eyes open.:zip:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> It just depends on what you are looking for. I would have NO problem buying one of Kevins bows. However, I would buy it knowing what chances I was takeing. There is no problem jumping into something, as long as you are doing it with both eyes open.:zip:


thats what im talking about,,a well informed decision


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

This thread ought to be in Mutantville!


----------



## oz4nu (Jul 18, 2009)

finally this thread is cooling down.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

JawsDad said:


> :noidea: Roll the dice and find out.. :becky:
> 
> I'm out of this train wreck.. I wandered away from my normal beat and somehow found myself caught between Judge Judy and Jerry Springer..


ewww, theres a nightmare of a visual..


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

This has the smell of a grinder thread


----------



## tdlr (Nov 2, 2010)

"ttt"


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Karbon said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> get ready for it...
> ...


Your not very good at predicting the future are ya Karbon. This one seems to be alive and running.  Hows your new Strother?


----------



## steiny1228 (Oct 5, 2008)

I like turtles!!!! 

It amuses me How many people come to the defense of the Strothers, it also amuses me how many people want to see them fail. I personally wont have any business dealings or support KS in any way, but Im not out digging crap up on them either. grow up people the High school games get annoying!


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread is as classless as it gets...


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Let it DIE already ***


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

ok, so who is kittie thompson and why is she being sued for $350.00 ?????????


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this thread still going on about someone else's business?? Rediculous.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

91bravo said:


> Is this thread still going on about someone else's business?? Rediculous.


lmao


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Will the Mods EVER close this stupid thread?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Widgeon said:


> I honestly have no clue what is really going on, but I must say that is one ballsy post without any solid facts to back it up! Especially being a first post (suspicious anyone?)


Im not.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

14 pages and a half hour of reading and I'm no smarter. I have a headache.


SCFox


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

This thread is like a car crash on the highway.You have to slow down and take a look even though you know you shouldn't..


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

Pre poof
BUT 
Not case related however Kevin S was a designer for bowtech then Elite in Kate S name w/Kevin as designer then strothers and now K&K 
ALL great bows and designs IMO I'd take any of em in a heartbeat for sure


----------



## Hibernat'n Arch (Dec 21, 2003)

murphydog said:


> i read your reply to what i took as someone's opinion and not as much a legal statement and you got defensive? why? most people i know would have blown that off? i seem to remember reading you taking the same position with elite? (weather you chose to leave elite or they chose really doesnt matter) kevin i dont know you personally, and i have no reason to not think you are an ok guy, but why all the negative pointing of blame on the companies you leave? why? it would seem to me that if you are trying to start a new company without any help, you would take the high road and only speak of your new company and the potential greatness it could be and if there were something legal (like breaking of contracts) you would finance an effort to take it to court? just seems logical to me. maybe it isnt what you claim it is? im just say'n?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I said this in the early part of the year and Kevin and his followers got mad. NUFF SAID!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Widgeon said:


> I honestly have no clue what is really going on, but I must say that is one ballsy post without any solid facts to back it up! Especially being a first post (suspicious anyone?)


Sounds more like someone that knows the facts and joined just to put out what he really knows. Not a bunch of people that have no idea but either blindly defend k&K, or blindly bash them.


----------



## 1mitch4 (Aug 30, 2005)

Kinda funny to me that they have been with 4 companys in the last how many years??????


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Sgt. Beardface said:


> I have no horse in this fight but really? You say you know "people" that have been defrauded by Kevin and Kate; but thats where your facts stop? Your calling people dishonest and offer absolutely zero evidence that what your saying is true or has any merit whatsoever. Welcome to Archerytalk where people are called liars daily for saying they have a bow that someone else swears isn't out yet; and you come on here and think that just because you say it's the truth that so it shall be. So here it is I'll say it SHENANIGANS!! Again welcome to Archerytalk; it should be a short lived trip your about to experience.
> 
> -Chuck


To get the facts people want it is going to cost some money. If you want I believe you can pay to get the court records on the $1M judgment awarded to Bowtech against KS for starters.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

1mitch4 said:


> Kinda funny to me that they have been with 4 companys in the last how many years??????


yes but he makes good bows whereever he is


----------



## Yankee820 (Mar 14, 2011)

He may make awesome bows and I would like to try one out... But my money is going nowhere near their company!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't believe that the mods. aren't on this. Please mods. could you close this stupid rant. Do you really think this regurgitation over and over again is beneficial?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Yankee820 said:


> He may make awesome bows and I would like to try one out... But my money is going nowhere near their company!


Me too. To much drama for me


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

AR&BOW said:


> To get the facts people want it is going to cost some money. If you want I believe you can pay to get the court records on the $1M judgment awarded to Bowtech against KS for starters.



It seems you already have it. Can I borrow it to read?

-Chuck


----------



## Hibernat'n Arch (Dec 21, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> Me too. To much drama for me


Drama schamama and they still come on and watch. Grab your favorite bow and grab some popcorn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA-MEMaejpI

If it fits and you like it but it and enjoy it.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

sightpin said:


> I can't believe that the mods. aren't on this. Please mods. could you close this stupid rant. Do you really think this regurgitation over and over again is beneficial?


Yep......this thread serves no purpose anymore.........not that it even did when it was started.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Widgeon said:


> I honestly have no clue what is really going on, but I must say that is one ballsy post without any solid facts to back it up! Especially being a first post (suspicious anyone?)


I think the public document recording a judgment posted by the OP is part of his proof, and WHY this thread remains, it is FACT.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Hibernat'n Arch said:


> Drama schamama and they still come on and watch. Grab your favorite bow and grab some popcorn...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA-MEMaejpI
> 
> If it fits and you like it but it and enjoy it.


Just watched that. I think Kevin looks like a grown up Eddie Munster


----------



## Twsted (Sep 22, 2010)

Anderson County, Texas - case number 871031
:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Hibernat'n Arch said:


> Drama schamama and they still come on and watch. Grab your favorite bow and grab some popcorn...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA-MEMaejpI
> 
> If it fits and you like it but it and enjoy it.


Just watched it. They seem really full of themselves. LOL! Turned me off bigtime. They'll never see any of my money.


----------



## Yankee820 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back watching that video...


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont understand why people whine and say why wont the moderator close this thread. if you get offended that easy by someone elses business you are in the wron place. everybody on here says whatever they have and whatever bow they shoot is the best and everbody elses stuff stinks and their bows are no good. it seems people cant help themselves and have to act like 9 year olds and say my stuff is better than yours. grow up and quit acting like children. we all gather here to celebrate the wonderful sport of archery, so if you know you dont like whatever is mentioned in the thread dont click on it and leave a smart a## coment. go to one that has a topic you approve of and discuss whatever you and the other people have that is the best. i have never seen so many people that i assume are grown act like babies


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

its all was something with kate and keven never ending


----------



## Twsted (Sep 22, 2010)

Twsted said:


> Anderson County, Texas - case number 871031
> :moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


I made a typo and have been corrected - case number is 87-10731


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope nobody airs out my dirty laundry on a public forum! This is silly.


----------

